# Camper Shell



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a nice fiberglass camper shell on my TV. Since my truck is rated at 7200 pounds and I tow a 28BHS, I was wondering if anyone thought it would be beneficial to take off the shell before I towed? I have no idea how much one of these weighs, other than "a whole bunch". Even using scales, my weight hasn't pushed the max but I have a philosophy that less is more.

Reverie


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My guess is that when you are fully loaded and ready to go camping that you will be pushing the max on your Tundra. Have you weighed your outfit when fully loaded including occupants and gas?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think CamperDC might be right, I'd get a complete truck/camper weight to see how you stand. I think the caps easily can run 250#-400# but if that is pushing you over your limit then you are already close without. Knowing your true weight is a good idea regardless of your cap.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Depending on the type of cap, I would say it could be anywhere from 100 lbs to 350 or 400.

I've had two caps on various pickups, both LEER fiberglass caps with glass and I was able to remove and replace both of them by myself. I would guess the average wgt would be 175 to 200 lbs. If you are close to your max wgt., you might want to remove it. If you have a decent margin, I'd leave it on, as it smooths the airflow over the truck, and it increases your mileage.

Either way, I agree Y-Guy and CamperDC. You need to have the whole rig weighed together to see how close to gross you are.

Tim


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

My Jeraco fiberglass cap weighs almost 200 pounds, and that's for the 6 1/2 foot bed. I can see where an 8 footer would easily weigh over 200.

But while the cap might take some towing capacity away it also helps cut down the aerodynamic drag, so unless you're real close to the limit it might be better to leave it on.


----------

